# Yellow Monster



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just seen one for sale at $2000









I guess if you really really really want one.....

I suppose a Van Gough is only canvas and paint...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ooooof









Supply and demand I guess.... wow...


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

crazy stuff... and just spotted a "modded" yellow monster for $222... those crazy americans


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sadly the modded yellow dial monsters arent a patch onthe real thing imho


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I found this pic of one somewhere months ago. The grail of Monsters. I imagine about 10 years from now they will be going for really big bucks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

$2K isnt big bucks then?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry, I just don't get it. Non-hacking, non-windable, ugly hands, crowded dial, day/date - none for me, thanks. I'll take this:










*and* this - a _real_ dive watch:










*and* still have a few hundred left over!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

jasonm said:


> $2K isnt big bucks then?


Oh yes it is, I agree.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Colin,

That B&M is sweet, is that the Capeland? I never realised it had an onion-ish crown, I may have to disband the OCCENAS or turn it into CENAS


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Russ said:


> I found this pic of one somewhere months ago. The grail of Monsters. I imagine about 10 years from now they will be going for really big bucks.


Is it just me, or is that cyclops pissed?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I had one when they first came out and your right the cyclops was not centre to the day date, pretty poor really and

no difference in quality to any other monster - your paying purely for the pleasure of being one of 300 to own it.

Derek


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

limey said:


> Colin,
> 
> That B&M is sweet, is that the Capeland? I never realised it had an onion-ish crown, I may have to disband the OCCENAS or turn it into CENAS


Capeland S XXL to be accurate









It's a great watch, a very cogent design with modern materials. The looks are 'love-it-or-hate-it', but if you like the appearance it's a great value.










Great lume too!










(f2/5s after full daylight charge)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im with Colin the B&M is stunning and a watch that only real WIS seem to appreciate, the public didnt underdstand them it seems and it was a bit of a sales flop for B&M. I love them and we did an article on them on DeskDivers if you want to know more about the watch. Knocks 7 shades out of any yellow monster imho


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The B&M is superb









I`m sorry but IMO the Monster in any colour is fugly


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sorry but IMO the Monster in any colour is fugly


Used to own a BM but these days I think they are utterly bloody awful

I'd NEVER buy another

Far too much case


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Must admit that despite being a Seiko fan I don't like the Monster range of watches either. I've never owned one, & have no great desire to do so, to my way of thinking the yellow monster is the worst of a bad bunch







- I don't really like any part of the watch & find the case & hands to be way over the top!

The only yellow watch I've owned, liked & kept (& will continue to keep) for any length of time is my Japy 300m. I like the look of the B&M but I suspect that it'll be a bit beyond my means at the moment!


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

I am a big fan of Monsters, and love the look (although I know these things are very subjective, of course). With a Black Monster (standard on the bracelet) and an Orange Monster (standard head but on a silicone strap with orange contrast stitching) in my watch box already, I wanted a Yellow Monster to complete the set.

OmiGod, what stupid prices are people asking !? $2,000 is just bloody ridiculous IMHO. Actually I also liked the dial colour but disliked the cyclops, so with that & the price problem I had resigned myself to no Yellow Monster at all until I was offered this...










This is the Yao Yellow Monster I bought from Deano in Finland (in fact it's his photo!). It's a standard OM originally, fitted with the Yao yellow SAT dial and Mk1 hands... and I just love it. I freely admit it's not everyones cuppa, but for me it's a keeper and I must say it's probably the watch that still attracts the most comments from non-watch people.

*Simon*


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mycroft said:


> I am a big fan of Monsters, and love the look (although I know these things are very subjective, of course). With a Black Monster (standard on the bracelet) and an Orange Monster (standard head but on a silicone strap with orange contrast stitching) in my watch box already, I wanted a Yellow Monster to complete the set.
> 
> OmiGod, what stupid prices are people asking !? $2,000 is just bloody ridiculous IMHO. Actually I also liked the dial colour but disliked the cyclops, so with that & the price problem I had resigned myself to no Yellow Monster at all until I was offered this...
> 
> ...


Simon,

I'm still not going to rush out & buy a monster to modify but I find myself liking that one a lot (despite what I said in the post above yours







)!! Why couldn't Seiko make it like that in the first place? Clean & minimal instead of busy & over the top? I think it proves that you don't need over the top dial & hands to go with an over the top case. I think the simple dial & hands counteract the aggressive case style & the combination works very well indeed.

The result is a classy looking tool diver - it get's the







from me unlike the rest of the monsters!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree Paul, it does look good...Im sure part of it is the no-day-date dial, I love my Seikos but wish they did non day date versions, a 6309 diver would look extra nice like that for example


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Aha, a couple of converts! I'm glad you like it







.

*Simon*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im a convert allready, Ive had both OM and BM, great quality and presence, in fact, the Black Monster kind of got me more into watches a few years ago, a girl on my dive course was wearing one , so I googled...Big mistake....


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I have to say I love all my Seikos only have the BM but want the Blue when funds allow IMHO I think the monster bracelets are pure class for the price


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your right there Zephod ( Im not following you around the forum, honest







)

Heres my 6105 on a monster bracelet, tweaked to 19mm


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Your right there Zephod ( Im not following you around the forum, honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a very tidy 6105 mate and the monster bracelet suits it to a tee


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh the 6105-811x Don't you just admire the balance of the uncluttered date only dial with square indices within a Cushion case...









That is a very nice example Jason 







B)

Mike


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I love 'em - the 6105 collection has grown since this photo!










'course, I can't imagine one in yellow


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Nalu said:


> I love 'em - the 6105 collection has grown since this photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo Nalu, that's where they all are.........hhmmm.......


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Must admit that despite being a Seiko fan I don't like the Monster range of watches either. I've never owned one, & have no great desire to do so, to my way of thinking the yellow monster is the worst of a bad bunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto that.

I have flirted with the idea of a blue "Monster" in the past, but the new blue 6R15 diver is going to scratch that itch â€" a far better watch for almot half the price.


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

I consider my personal Monster collection is now complete with a Black, an Orange and my Yao Yellow... because I think the Blue Monster is a dreadful aberration on Seiko's part. It looks as if someone let their 4 year old loose with a box of crayons - what were they thinking







?

Apologies to anyone who likes it, but for me it's a dreadful let-down.

Oh, and I couldn't agree more about the bracelets, they are the absolute business and terrific quality for the money IMO.

*Simon*


----------

